# Can u use a old receiver as a pre amp?



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a old sony receiver and was wondering if theirs a way to use it as a temporary pre-amp to onkyo 818 for 9ch .
Affordable pre amp suggestions will replace this question


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

O well ill just have to wait for a pre amp its the only possible way.
a long wait!! Til then 7ch will have to work


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

kingnoob said:


> If this question is totally noob and is not possible, just say Yes or no.
> 
> I have a old sony receiver and was wondering if theirs a way to use it as a temporary pre-amp to onkyo 818 for 9ch .
> Was a 140wpc at 6 ohm receiver.
> ...


Can you restate this? I am not sure what you are trying to do?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Can you restate this? I am not sure what you are trying to do?


I have a old receiver I was wondering if you can use a receiver as a pre amplifier.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't think you want to use it as a preamp but as an amp to add the two extra channels from a line out of the 818. If so, you would just line out of the 818 to an input on the Sony.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

You are wanting to use the amplifier part of your old rec to power the xtra 2 CH of your new AVR...run the pre out into the AUX inputs of your old rec( via rca jacks /interconnects) and power the xtra 2 ch, which in your case is the #8 and # 9 ch of your 9.2


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

kingnoob said:


> I have a old receiver I was wondering if you can use a receiver as a pre amplifier.


Yes, if the receiver has pre-outs (line level outputs).



> only pre amps work to power a receiver with pre-outs it turns out....


Preamps do not power anything. They have only line level operations.



> Only a pre amp works.


Don't know what that means.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

rselby said:


> You are wanting to use the amplifier part of your old rec to power the xtra 2 CH of your new AVR...run the pre out into the AUX inputs of your old rec( via rca jacks /interconnects) and power the xtra 2 ch, which in your case is the #8 and # 9 ch of your 9.2


I think rselby has it right, if what you want to do is add an extra 2 channels of amplification in a roundabout way. The normal way would be to use a "preamp/processor" (pre/pro) to connect all of your components and do the processing (Dolby, DTS, etc.) and then send that final signal out to an outboard amplifier via the "pre-out" jacks (usually RCA for unbalanced or XLR for balanced connections). These would connect to the same corresponding jacks on the amplifier and send the amplified signal to your speakers for sound.

I think what we might be looking at in your case is a little bit of a creative solution to achieve a similar result. I'm guessing here, because of the lack of detailed info, but I think what you want to do is add 2 channels of amplification to your receiver's already-powered 7 channels. If I'm on the right track, you want to use an old receiver to amplify those 2 channels. It would help to know the make and model number of the equipment involved, but generically speaking, you MAY be able to get what you want. You can try taking the signal for the 2 channels you want (Again, I'm making assumptions, but likely front height or width?) via your 818's pre-out RCA jacks and sending that to one of the stereo RCA inputs of the old receiver. It might be the input for "CD" or "TV" or something. Then you will have to set the old receiver to CD (or whatever input you chose) and if we're lucky, it will take the signal for your 2 additional channels and provide amplification. 

Note: make sure the 818 is actually in a mode that uses the extra channels, with appropriate source material, and be careful with the volume on the old receiver, because that will control the 2 new channels. Start with it low, and then set it at a level that sounds right and you should be able to leave it.

I hope that makes sense, I might have confused myself in the process of trying to break it down. :blink: rselby, is that what you were thinking too?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

rselby said:


> You are wanting to use the amplifier part of your old rec to power the xtra 2 CH of your new AVR...run the pre out into the AUX inputs of your old rec( via rca jacks /interconnects) and power the xtra 2 ch, which in your case is the #8 and # 9 ch of your 9.2


Do I plug the speakers into the old receiver? and run them as fronts on it?
aux go's to pre outs on onkyo? run as AUX

ill test it out later see how it works.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

no luck getting it to work, its a old sony stereo receiver.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

OK...try this.... run a set of interconnects from your 818( on the back u have pre outs use either FW/FH pre out) plug the other end of the interconnects to the old sony( pick an input ..like CD ) switch the sony to CD....connect your either FW/FH speakers( or whatever speakers you are gonna use to the sony main speaker outputs) turn the sony on, slect cd...and when the 818 is in 9.2 ch mode and the sony is on and the slected imput to the sony is set to CD( turn the volume up to how ever loud you want it to be) ...your sony will pass the signal amplified to your speakers, hope this gets ya going


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

This stereo/surround amp is obsolete its so old it has 5.1ch dolby digital output....
Gotta be some way to get it to work unless its too old.
Was a HTIB Stereo system, receiver. 

No wonder I couldnt get it to work as a amp, although it might be possible:bigsmile:
It was pretty powerfull for its front speakers but I couldnt do dolby digital since nothing had 5.1 ch output.

receiver - http://reviews.cnet.com/audio-shelf-systems/sony-mhc-rg70av-mini/4505-6721_7-30097429.htmlhttp://

Might be too old, obsolete maybe not worth using still got a good amount of power though at 6ohms.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Dude, we can make this work. It doesn't matter how old the obsolete receiver is, you could use a nice vintage 1970's receiver as long as it has an RCA input and 2 amplifier channels. Look again at what I posted on page 1 and rselby posted above. That should work. 

Look at the attached image. You want to take a regular RCA cable and connect 1 end to the circled PRE-OUT jacks on your 818. This will send the signal for the "Surround Back/Front Height/Front Wide", as indicated, to an external amp. 



In this case, that external amp will be your old receiver. Connect that RCA cable to the CD IN jacks on the old receiver. Set the old receiver's source to CD. *EDIT: OK, I just looked up your old receiver and it is a mini system, with integrated CD and tape so there is no CD input. Instead, use the input on the front panel for GAME and set the mini system to GAME.* That should take care of the physical connection.



Now you have to tell your 818 that you have set it up to use an external amp for the SB/FH/FW (whichever you have chosen to use in this case) so that it knows to send the right PRE-OUT signal to the amp. I don't know how to do this, so read your manual and it should tell you how to do it in your receiver's setup menu. It can't be that hard. You can do it.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I think I got it to work but I have to use the XT32 in order to add pre-amp...I couldn't do it manually that's why it wasn't working.
I am using old receiver for front highs.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I think you mean you have to use "Audyssey DSX" mode for playback? That should be right, you need to have it in a mode that will actually send content to the front height channels. I think PLIIz will also work if the 818 has that mode.

Congrats! I knew we could figure it out. How's it sound?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

well a lot of static is coming out of old receiver not much sound, but it seems to be working., 
How can I tell if its working?

i have to turn up old receiver 23/31 the way to hear it lol


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Owen Bartley said:


> I think you mean you have to use "Audyssey DSX" mode for playback? That should be right, you need to have it in a mode that will actually send content to the front height channels. I think PLIIz will also work if the 818 has that mode.
> 
> Congrats! I knew we could figure it out. How's it sound?


I GOT front wides to work well with older satalite speakers that came with sony system working pretty well now x-over at 150 though so all teble effects


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't think there is much content in those channels anyway, probably just atmospheric type sounds. Maybe someone using Heights can confirm, but it sounds like you have it working right.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Owen Bartley said:


> I don't think there is much content in those channels anyway, probably just atmospheric type sounds. Maybe someone using Heights can confirm, but it sounds like you have it working right.


Yeah after I turn volume up on old receiver all the way they do sound good.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Owen Bartley said:


> I don't think there is much content in those channels anyway, probably just atmospheric type sounds. Maybe someone using Heights can confirm, but it sounds like you have it working right.


static hummming from old receiver still is bad, reason I stopped using it in first place.:sad:

Old receiver needs fixed or something it has a lot of static that hurts the soundstage rather than help.
Although 9ch still sounds great I need something with no static hum.

I will use them for movies, extra 2ch but until I get a better amplifier They will not be used for other stuff.
I actually am starting to prefer front heights to a second set of rears though for 7ch.


----------

